

How will the Internet evolve as "digital natives" become the majority? - Paton

Right now, the success of the internet relies on people who are not technologically adept.<p>How do you think the industry will be affected as "digital natives" ages to become the majority of the population?
======
michaeljung
Well, we saw the Dot.com boom/bust/enthusiasm. We see/saw the Web 2.0
enthusiasm. And everyone is asking what is Web 3.0? I'd say there is no Web
3.0 ... there is only the network, and our aim for the next decade is to keep
the network as open, ad democratic, and as filter free as possible. See net
neutrality, see governments who want to put filters in places, who censor
search results.

Thus the next big thing on the network is the internet of things which will
expand/and hover around your experience of the internet.

Think of the refrigerator who know what milk you drink, how much you drink,
when to order new milk. Your cabined which knows what ingredients you have in
the kitchen, and pulls up the recipe off the thousands of content sites, the
right meal for you as vegetarian.

And it know it takes only 30 minutes to cook and choose it deliberately
because you have a doctors appointment at 5 (it knows because it is in the
network, connected to your calendar & Google Health).

The house know when you have a party and who is at your party because of the
security cameras and face recognition. And tweets it out who is there, or
crosses off the RSVP list and sends a tweet to all those who said they are
there but aren't. So the network informs them, hey blabla is here, your bff,
why aren't you here, you said you come.

Or your electric car updates your Facebook status that you are driving you
kids to school.

The internet of things is the next big thing to happen, they will be part of
our social graph, because they are part of our life. The car, the phone, the
refrigorator, the microwave, the oven, the flatscreen (blabla is watching this
and this), ... yes flatscreen. because TV will be (or is for us) boring and
uninteresting.

I should blog about it. The network of things. The next big thing next to
renewable energy, democracy, higher taxes, inflation and persistent high
unemployment. Well, the last two things are sill a puzzle.

<http://michaeljung.wordpress.com/> <http://bit.ly/michaeljung> <\- Facebook
Fanpage

------
anigbrowl
Not much. More people are lexically adept - that is, literate - than ever
before by historical standards and yet look at how bad the media is. On an
interface level, design is all about presenting information and options to the
user in a way that's easy to navigate. But the fundamentals of that are
relatively simple - look at newspaper and magazine advertising from today,
30-40 years ago, and from the 19th century. The artwork and proportional
ratios of different elements have changed considerably, but it's the same
basic mechanism of hook, development, call to action.

